# flatty patty



## TheFlounderPounder (Jan 9, 2012)

Caught this flatty patty at dauphiun island on a tiger minnow recently!! Can't wait till the fall when these doormats become consistant!!


----------



## Dragsmoker (Aug 15, 2011)

Wow that's the biggest flounder I have seen, which I haven't seen many.haha


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

Very nice fish !!!! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

Scott


----------



## ctilton (May 30, 2012)

Do you filet those ?


----------



## Mike Moore (Feb 10, 2010)

ctilton said:


> Do you filet those ?


yes you can......... 4 filet's. 1 on each side of the spine, top and bottom. Mighty fine!


----------



## Mike Moore (Feb 10, 2010)

hope this fella didnt end up in the cooler of bass


----------



## bassassassin (May 30, 2009)

Mike Moore said:


> hope this fella didnt end up in the cooler of bass


I was thinking the same thing


----------



## mackdaddy06 (Nov 16, 2007)

Thats a fine flounder


----------



## TheFlounderPounder (Jan 9, 2012)

to my haters yes she ended up and the cooler and was stuffed with crab meat!!! I guess you think its wrong to eat flounder too i guess bassasassin??? give me a break!!


----------



## Scottie531 (Aug 7, 2011)

That's a fine fish!


----------



## ctilton (May 30, 2012)

flounderpounder28 said:


> to my haters yes she ended up and the cooler and was stuffed with crab meat!!! I guess you think its wrong to eat flounder too i guess bassasassin??? give me a break!!


 
I am confused.....is it bad to eat a big flounder and what does a cooler of bass have to do with it? Sorry if I'm a little slow?


----------



## TheFlounderPounder (Jan 9, 2012)

It's just people hating on others who catch bigger fish than they do.


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

ctilton said:


> I am confused.....is it bad to eat a big flounder and what does a cooler of bass have to do with it? Sorry if I'm a little slow?


 Its another thread the guy started and stated he left the stringer of bass in a cooler and they all spoiled, they were hoping it wasnt with them. nice fish


----------



## TheFlounderPounder (Jan 9, 2012)

Did not leave the fish to spoil.... That was for the forum bashers!!


----------



## albacized (Nov 25, 2011)

A doormat - or a true 'rogue' fluke made it's way around the peninsula of FL and up to the panhandle...LOL


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

flounderpounder28 said:


> Did not leave the fish to spoil.... That was for the forum bashers!!


 Thats good to hear there were some very ignorant statements on that thread specially slamming bass on the side of the boat and throwing them on the bank:001_huh: gotta expect haters to weigh in on stuff like that. you wanted a rise and you got it...


----------



## albacized (Nov 25, 2011)

flukedaddy said:


> Thats good to hear there were some very ignorant statements on that thread specially slamming bass on the side of the boat and throwing them on the bank:001_huh: gotta expect haters to weigh in on stuff like that. you wanted a rise and you got it...


I definitely have no issues with people keeping what is their legal right to keep...All I hope for is some level of respect for this resource - either keep them or throw them back unharmed. Up in my neck of the woods (which includes down at cape cod), I'll see folks catch something 'undesirable' and proceed to slam it on rocks, cement or whatever, then chuck it back in the water (this includes skates, sea robins 'sand sharks'/aka smooth or spiny dogfish and others)


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

albacized said:


> I definitely have no issues with people keeping what is their legal right to keep...All I hope for is some level of respect for this resource - either keep them or throw them back unharmed. Up in my neck of the woods (which includes down at cape cod), I'll see folks catch something 'undesirable' and proceed to slam it on rocks, cement or whatever, then chuck it back in the water (this includes skates, sea robins 'sand sharks'/aka smooth or spiny dogfish and others)


 You got it. I used to fish with a guy who liked to kill the cudas, he would just gut em alive, made me sick everytime just couldnt change his mind, I always managed to loose mine :whistling:Knowing it's fate...I'm sure the previous was a joke as well about slammin em in the boat just looking for a rise, I'm sure flounder is a good sportsman other wise you don't get rewarded with monsters he has caught..


----------



## albacized (Nov 25, 2011)

Exactly - and to quantify my last post, I haven't read anything of the other thread in question...so my comments should be taken at face value and nothing more (not a dig at anyone in this or any other theads)


----------



## ctilton (May 30, 2012)

Ok now I get it. I love bass fishing and you would never see me harvest any bass outside of a few Kentucky or spotted bass to eat. Having said that I don't mind what those that do do that do with what they have a right to. What I do mind and despise is the boat load of people most that run drag nets or seine nets and keep cooler loads of every thing they catch or net far far beyond legal limits. All while having zero PFDs in their rickety ass boat with 12 more people than it's supposed to haul including small children, and they litter! 


Sorry rant over !


----------



## Mike Moore (Feb 10, 2010)

flukedaddy said:


> Thats good to hear there were some very ignorant statements on that thread specially slamming bass on the side of the boat and throwing them on the bank:001_huh: gotta expect haters to weigh in on stuff like that. you wanted a rise and you got it...


my point exactly! i could care less if the guy eats enough bass to make him soil his pink panties. dont want a rise.......... dont make ignorant statements. i never said a word about his stringer.


----------



## TheFlounderPounder (Jan 9, 2012)

*basher*

those ignorant statements was a little sarcasam for you and the rest of your basher buddies that were bashing us for keeping a stringer of bass from the river! The rest of us know the difference and i was being sarcastic.. But there will always be haters and bashers like you mike!!! I hope next time you go fishing you wear em out and catch you some good ones so you pick up a new habit and drop the bashing.. Have a good one man and good luck fishing.


----------



## Mike Moore (Feb 10, 2010)

not a basher bro........... not a smartass punk either. i catch plenty as many can testify.......... just no need to post um up for my ego. i was fishin when you were still suckin your mommas titty. i just questioned a statement that YOU wrote. im callin a truce before this goes farther than id expected. i dont hide behind a screen name (obviously) and im not lookin to be pissed every time i log onto PFF. peace out


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

flounderpounder28 said:


> those ignorant statements was a little sarcasam for you and the rest of your basher buddies that were bashing us for keeping a stringer of bass from the river! The rest of us know the difference and i was being sarcastic.. But there will always be haters and bashers like you mike!!! I hope next time you go fishing you wear em out and catch you some good ones so you pick up a new habit and drop the bashing.. Have a good one man and good luck fishing.


Man statements like thta is why you have bashers, nobody was saying don't eat bass... give me a break and it shows that you worked for FWC 7 out of 10 are complete d***s quess your not one of the 3 that are'nt. And yeah there will always be haters in public forums... are you just getting internet.. man have a lil thicker skin. and the edit you did would have saved you a lot of hate, its hard to pick up sarcasm on a short statement like the ones you made, and then get mad when others don't pick up on it..CMON MAN


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

I saw him buying that fish at Joe Patti's.:no:


----------

